# I am experiencing target panic? (And what is the best way to fix it?)



## tday16 (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok I have been experiencing some sort of target panic for about a year now and it is really frustrating me. My problem is I am releasing the arrow before my pin even settles on the spot I am wanting to hit. Its like my mind won't let me bring my pin down onto the spot and shot. When I do force the pin down my shots are all of over the place but if I just shoot when I reach "Freezing Point" I shoot pretty well. 

If it helps any basically when I aim I bring the pin down onto the target and when my pin settles on the spot I shoot. I am willing to try anything to fix this problem. I am afraid though I have waited to long to admit to myself that I have target panic and I will take to long to fix it and I won't be able to make my shots by the time bow season rolls around.

Any help is greatly appreciated because I really need to solve this problem (Or make some kind of improvement) before deer season.


----------



## jdrake19 (Sep 1, 2010)

Do a search for target panic. This site helped me get over mine last year and I am very very very very very thankful for the info I collected from the members here.


----------



## tday16 (Feb 4, 2009)

jdrake19 said:


> Do a search for target panic. This site helped me get over mine last year and I am very very very very very thankful for the info I collected from the members here.


Thanks for the reply. I just noticed a post with almost the exact same problem as me.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

You may have to just get through deer season as best you can, but if you start right now you could do a lot to fix this problem in just a month or two. There's only one way that I know of to cure target panic completely, but it takes commitment and a strong will. You can't rush through it. You have to begin at step one and take it one step at a time with no shortcuts.

If you had a deer rifle at the range, bench rested over sandbags and you were trying to hit a 3" spot at 300 yards, my guess is you would seldom, if ever hit it unless the shot took you by surprise. The minute you try to control the trigger on that rifle, that 3" spot is going to be pretty safe. Bows are different, in that we can't bench them down to shoot. We have to physically hold the weight of the bowstring back at full draw, yet, at the same time we have to find a way for the bow to launch the arrow while introducing the least amount of influence on that shot with our muscles and minds. Your mind is always going to be faster than your reflexes. At some point in using this "eye to hand" technique, (usually when we try to squeeze precision out of every shot)... the mind will "lock up" and throw in the towel! The best way to eliminate human error when shooting a bow is by using correct form, a back tension shot and a surprise release.

Most people can do a pretty good job of shooting a bow using the "timing the trigger to the spot" method... at least for a while. I did it for years and I considered myself to be an above average shot. But, if you shoot that way long enough, chances are good that some kind of target panic, mild or severe, will raise it's ugly head! It's very common for shooters to go a long time with some form of target panic before admitting that they even have a problem. But when they do admit it, there really is no choice. They have to change the way they shoot a bow! 

That's easy to say, but where do you start? When you have learned to shoot a bow using only your eyes and a quick trigger finger, it takes a well thought-out plan of attack to overcome target panic and learn to shoot differently. It's the classic "old dog syndrome!" It's tough, but it CAN be done! I was a "grip it and rip it" guy for years. I had a lot of success doing it that way too! Then, target panic took me over so bad that I nearly quit hunting with a bow. I realized that it was time to change everything from the ground up! Challenging? Yes! It is, but I just took it one step at a time, all by my lonesome in the back yard, over the course of many months... and I still do exercises every summer to keep it from coming back. I can tell you how I did it and the things I learned along the way. The rest is up to you. You may already know some or all of this, but here goes!


********** HOW TO LEARN TO SHOOT WITH BACK TENSION AND A SURPRISE RELEASE *********


.............................. .........THE GRIP.......................... ........................
Before drawing the bow, position your hand on the grip and start pulling with your release hand to put pressure on the string. You are trying to find the exact spot for your bow hand to be in on the grip. You want to feel all of the pressure from the bow at one point on your bow hand when you're at full draw. Pretend there is a steel rod running parallel and exactly between the two bones in your forearm. Where that rod would exit your palm is where this point is. If you find this spot, it will help keep you from torquing the bow handle. Also, if you will rotate the bottom of your bow hand away from the bow a few degrees for your grip, you will clear a path for the bowstring and negate torque at the same time. Learn to find your grip before you draw the bow on every shot, but once you start your draw, do not move your bow hand AT ALL.

.............................. .............RELAXATION....... .............................. .......
At full draw, your release hand as well as your bow hand, should be completely relaxed. You don't want to be grasping or squeezing the barrel of the release or the grip of your bow handle. Also, do not force either of your hands open. Your fingers should be hanging limp and relaxed. I lightly touch my first finger and my thumb together around the bow handle, but some people use a wrist sling. Use the bones in your arms and the muscles in your back to hold as much of the weight of the bow at full draw as you can. Relax every muscle in your arms that you don't need to use to stay at full draw. That goes for the muscles in your shoulders, torso and legs, too. Remember; tension in your muscles is what causes your sights to wobble and jump around. If you can learn to relax everything that isn't needed to hold at full draw, your sight pins will barely even move. It is very important that your bow is set at the correct draw length. If it is too long, you will have a very hard time relaxing fully.

.............................. ............BACK TENSION....................... .....................
Next thing to work on is getting a surprise release. Learning this correctly, right from the start, is far easier with a back tension release, (BTR). To make a BTR fire, you flex or squeeze the muscles of your back so that your shoulder blades are trying to touch. To find these muscles, have someone stand facing you while you pretend to hold a bow at full draw. Have them grasp your elbows and try to force you to give them a hug while you resist, all the while keeping your arms relaxed. The back muscles you feel resisting are the ones you need to flex to make the BTR fire. 

.............................. ..............AIMING.......... .............................. ..............
To aim, reach full draw with perfect T form, line up your bubble level, pick the right pin and center it all in the peep. Next, move your whole upper body to get on target. You don't want to just move your arm up and down or side to side. That introduces torque. At full draw, your upper body and arms should at all times form a perfect T shape. When everything is lined up, start consciously relaxing muscles. Hold the bow back with your back muscles. Start with relaxing your hands and work your way up your arms and through the shoulders. When you've shot this way enough, you won't have to even think about this step. Then go into aiming mode. Your full concentration switches to the spot and only the spot. The pin is blurry and it will still seem to float around the spot, but you need to forget about the pin. You will naturally try to keep it on the spot without even thinking about it. You should be focusing on the spot and nothing else. Keep your concentration while slowly squeezing through the shot, making sure to follow through after the release. The first few times the bow goes off, it will scare the heck out of you. Keep at it! You will get used to it and it's important to never be able to anticipate the shot. No cheating! Focus... concentrate on the spot you want to hit and just squeeze through until the shot breaks.

.............................. ..............THE FOLLOW THROUGH....................... ...............
When you "follow through" after the bow goes off, people say you should try to keep the pin on the target or keep aiming until the arrow hits. I've always felt that that was a bad way to describe it. You can't keep aiming or even see the pin once you shoot. What I would say is... keep your T form until you hear the arrow hit, do not drop your bow arm or move your head, stay relaxed and let the bow go where it wants to with out grabbing it. Good follow through takes practice.


.............................. ..............THE FIRST STEP.......................... ...................
It's tempting to just go right out and try all of this on a target at 20 yards, but DON'T DO IT! When you start trying all of this for the first time, it is very important, and it will speed up the learning process... if you completely eliminate the aiming part of shooting the bow. Work on relaxation and a surprise release before you ever have to worry about aiming. You need to ingrain the feel of the shot process so that it becomes automatic... as in the term, "muscle memory." You do this with your eyes closed at first. Your target needs to be at the same height as your arrow. I hang my target from a rafter and stand close, so that the tip of my arrow is about 3 1/2 feet away from the target at full draw. After you reach full draw and have lined everything up, close your eyes, relax and think through every step of the shot. 


.............................. ................THE FOUNDATION.................... ......................
When that feels VERY comfortable, move to a blank target that is 3 yards away and start shooting with your eyes open, but use no spot and try not to aim for a spot on the target... in fact, it would be better to just take the sight off your bow for this step. When you are so sick of doing this every day that you are ready to hang yourself, (something like 3 weeks later... at least 1000 arrows), move to 5 yards with a big spot and try it all while aiming. Over the next few weeks, use a smaller and smaller spot to aim at. Then work your way out to longer and longer distances, starting every session at the hanging target with your eyes closed. If you ever feel like your backsliding... anticipating the shot or doing something else wrong, don't be afraid to get close again. Don't cheat here! You are building a new foundation and you have to start from the bottom up. You don't want to re-cycle any of the weak, faulty bricks you used in your old foundation. Take your time and do this right! Any shortcuts you take right now will come back to haunt you! Guaranteed!


.............................. .......THE SWITCH TO AN INDEX FINGER RELEASE..................
Adjust your release so that the 2nd pad back from the tip of your finger is curled over the trigger. Don't use the tip of your finger. It is too sensitive and easy to move. The aiming process and shot sequence are exactly the same with an index finger release as it is with a back tension release. Put as much pressure on the trigger as you can without making it fire and then squeeze just your back muscles until it goes off. 

.............................. .......................THE MIND SET........................... .......................
When I was faced with target panic, I realized that I was going to have to change my thinking. I had always felt that I needed to "shoot the bow." Instead, I came to the conclusion that I needed to let the bow shoot itself! I had found a new philosophy in archery. To be static. A bow shooting machine. To just stay out of the way and allow the arrow to leave the bow with no outside influences working against it... namely me! After all, if my bow was being shot out of a shooting machine... the arrows would all be going in the same hole! Just that little bit of attitude adjustment, that little change in my approach to shooting, was all that it took to get my mind right. Shooting a bow in this way is truly amazing! It defies logic, really, and at some point in all of this process, you will know you are doing it right because your arrows will keep going dead center of the bull's-eye... even when you know the pin was not on the spot at the time your bow went off. Kind of like some kind of Zen-master ninja-jedi... no kidding!

Shooting a bow using this method is very nearly mandatory for consistent long range shooting, but it is amazing how much it helps in all facets of bow hunting. I've seen vast improvements in my shooting at long distances and at close range. I'm better out of a tree stand, in awkward positions and under pressure. It has even helped me with buck fever! After shooting like this for some years, my concentration and focus seldom abandon me in a hunting situation. Oh, I still lose it sometimes... this is bow hunting after all! But then there are the times when my sight pin is so still that it doesn't really seem fair to the game animals!

Now, you may be wondering... after learning this technique, do I kill every buck, bull and tom by shooting my bow exactly like this? No. I don't. Not exactly. In hunting, sometimes we need to be able to time the shot or otherwise shoot quickly. If you practice it, a trigger release can be shot very quickly while still using back tension, good form and a release that is still somewhat of a surprise. I will tell you this... the basics of aiming and firing are always there. Now, if I need to shoot quickly, I do not punch the trigger or control the sight pin... I just use a quicker squeeze! 

Learn this and I promise you, you won't be sorry. It will absolutely cure target panic if done properly and it really is the best way to shoot a compound bow with sights. I just wish I had known all of this when I was just starting out. As it turned out, I had to go through 5 years of "target panic-hell" before I learned for myself!


----------



## striker34 (Jun 8, 2007)

I did a lot of blind bale shooting last winter,,,all winter, fixed my problem.


----------



## familyman (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey i have same problem get stuck above spot and my mine wont let me settle on the spot with my back tension i can get on target and on the spot but my mind wont relinquish control and it has found a way to punch the back tension release, I have a good friend that is a coach and he has tried fixing me for about a year we both thought that it was fixed but he lives in another state , started to punch my back tension aka cheat it bad it is getting close to me going fishing and selling everything and i love to hunt elk and deer I even got into buying releases stage thinking it will fix the problem dont go there trust that it will seem it is better for a day or two ,so try to get some professional help that is close to you that can seat with you and go over step by step instructions to get this fixed before you become to frustrated .wish you all the best please get some help before you end up like me. all the best.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

whow another great post from the white shoe!!!!! get some pro help fast..........................................................


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Dont forget target acquisition practice. This is a fundamental exercise when retraining the subconscious mind.


----------



## oldgeez (Sep 29, 2002)

back tension..search button


----------



## moosey (Jul 3, 2007)

I had the same problem several years ago... first thing to try.. is coming up on the target........ instead of coming down....A back tension release with no clicker will help almost anyone if performed right.... I focus on the target and let your bow float.. Then when the bow goes off.... I then focus on bow and release follow through............


----------



## tday16 (Feb 4, 2009)

moosey said:


> I had the same problem several years ago... first thing to try.. is coming up on the target........ instead of coming down....A back tension release with no clicker will help almost anyone if performed right.... I focus on the target and let your bow float.. Then when the bow goes off.... I then focus on bow and release follow through............


Thanks for the input Moosey. Thats what I've been doing for a couple weeks now and it has really helped to just focus on where I want to hit and not the pin.


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

Just a tag for the thread


----------

